# 2 Ponies found



## jen_2007 (1 June 2014)

2 ponies approx 11.2hh found wandering the road this morning near the Milbourne Common Wood in Braydon SN16. They are in good condition and also shod and are well behaved and easy to handle.  I've asked everyone in the vicinity but no one knows them. I've also put it up on the local riding clubs fb pages and reported it to the Wiltshire police. So I'm hoping that the owners will look in one of these places to find them. We are horsey so at the moment they're in my field being well looked after. Now fingers crossed that we can find their owners,


----------



## DebbieCG (1 June 2014)

Have you reported the details to Wiltshire Horsewatch?   Facebook link here:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Wiltshire-Horsewatch/124761100905641


----------



## DebbieCG (1 June 2014)

Wiltshire Horsewatch contact details:

http://www.wiltshirehorsewatch.co.uk/contactus.htm


----------



## jen_2007 (1 June 2014)

thank you, I'll bear that in mind for next time. The ponies have just been reunited with their very happy owner


----------



## Adopter (1 June 2014)

Nice to have a happy result, poor owner must have been so worried.


----------



## Princess16 (15 October 2014)

Thank God for people like you! Love a happy ending &#128515;


----------

